# Backup and Recovery, failing hard drive



## mapste (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a Dell Inspiron I bought in January 2015 with Windows 8.1. A few days ago I got a Dell diagnostic report popup (it runs in the background) that stated an "early failure" of the hard drive was detected. Since I am still under warranty, they are just sending me a new hard drive.

I regularly back up C:\USERS\username to an external hard drive using NovaBackup, so I am not concerned about losing my data. However, I also do not want to reinstall and reconfigure all of my software, especially since I don't have a CD drive and have to find all the right download files and updates. 

I am looking for a way to just backup my whole C drive and when I put the new drive in replace the contents of that drive by restoring my C drive backup.

I have both Dell Backup and Recovery(DBR) and NovaBackup software. I tried a Nova Image Backup but it ended with errors that 7500 files were busy and skipped. Interestingly, they were Dell Backup/Recovery files.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Create a Nova Backup Boot DVD or if your DVD drive doesn't work, create a USB Flash drive.NovaStor | [v13] How To Create a Disaster Recovery ... Boot off of the newly created Media and make an Image file of your C: drive and save it to a USB HDD. You shouldn't get any errors about busy files since you won't be booting into Windows, but the boot disc/drive. 
Once you get your new HDD replace the old with the new, boot off of your Nova boot media and choose* Restore Image*. Browse to the image file on the USB HDD as the _Source _and then Browse to your new HDD as the_ Destination_.


----------



## mapste (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you. You have helped me in understanding the concepts better than the NovaStor Help system did. I had already tried a NovaStor Create Boot Disc and Image Backup and both failed with errors. I assumed I was doing something wrong, I just didn't really understand the process. Since it appears from your reply that I was doing the right things, I will go back to NovaStor support and send them screenshots and logs of the failed operations. 

Again, thank you for your assistance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You cannot make an Image file of your Windows OS while files are in use, that is why you have to create a Boot Disc, they suggest using a DVD-R rather then a CD-R because it holds more information. Or make a USB Flash Drive, Once you have a boot disc/drive, Boot the computer with that, then you can attempt an Image backup.
If you have a problem with Novastor, try Macrium Reflect: Macrium Reflect Free


----------

